# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Atl. Andaluza >  Presa del fresnillo

## riodelolvido

Por cierto, no hay subforo de la presa del Fresnillo (Grazalema). Es titularidad de la Mancomunidad de la Sierra de Cádiz y abastece a Grazalema, Villaluenga del Rosario y Benaocaz.

Os mando unas fotos del otro dia, aunque no son muy buenas.

----------


## PRADENSE

una nueva excursion para mostrar esta pequeña presa que abastece de agua a las localidades que os comenta riodelolvido.






La escala marca 941 metros de nivel


Tiene un talud artificial en uno de los laterales


Presa


La localidad de grazalema desde la presa


Detalles de las conducciones de agua
Sr. moderadores como veis esto?



En este monticulo esta la estacion meteorologica de aemet

No pude hacer mas fotos,pues la lluvia me lo impidió y en grazalema cuando llueve (caen chuzos de punta).
Espero que la ducha que me he dado os agrade.Saludos.

----------


## pevema

Bonitas fotos y bonito el entorno, con lo que cae allí, no es de estrañar que esté todo tan verde, gracias por las fotos.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Curioso. Lo vemos cuanto menos curioso. Parece que la han querido pintar de camuflaje.

Las conducciones, me da la impresion de distan de ser las óptimas.

----------


## PRADENSE

Buenas Lujan,yo lo decía porque están colocadas debajo del aliviadero.
Me comentaron esta tarde que todo el fondo del embalse esta hormigonado para evitar las perdidas.
Lo del hormigón es por estar en el parque natural para que no desentone con el entorno mucho.

----------


## Luján

> Buenas Lujan,yo lo decía porque están colocadas debajo del aliviadero.
> Me comentaron esta tarde que todo el fondo del embalse esta hormigonado para evitar las perdidas.
> Lo del hormigón es por estar en el parque natural para que no desentone con el entorno mucho.


Si el aliviadero entra en funcionamiento, el tramo final hará que el agua salte y se separe de las tuberías. El recodo que hacen para ponerse en paralelo al cauce da la impresión de estar ya fuera de la zona de acción del aliviadero.

Quizás con otro ángulo se vería mejor.

----------


## sergi1907

Unas fotos preciosas Pradense :Smile: 

Esta localidad si que se puede decir que está a pie de presa.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Preciosas las imágenes PRADENSE, tengo la intención de ir pronto por la zona y me gustaría saber como se acede a la presa, y si se llega en coche, o andando por algún camino o sendero desde Grazalema, muchas gracias por la fotos  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## PRADENSE

La presa esta a 1.5Km de la carretera por una pista forestal (hay que ir a pie).
Se encuentra en la carretera de Grazalema-Zahara,Si llegas por el Bosque,antes de llegar a Grazalema te encuentras con el cruce de la carretera de Zahara (hacia el puerto de las Palomas).
En la misma carretera hay una cancela pero en el lado tiene un paso peatonal
(ojo,tiene carteles de prohibido el paso).
Aquí te dejo el enlace por si no me entiendes.

http://maps.google.es/maps?ie=UTF8&l...27595&t=h&z=15

----------


## FEDE

> La presa esta a 1.5Km de la carretera por una pista forestal (hay que ir a pie).
> Se encuentra en la carretera de Grazalema-Zahara,Si llegas por el Bosque,antes de llegar a Grazalema te encuentras con el cruce de la carretera de Zahara (hacia el puerto de las Palomas).
> En la misma carretera hay una cancela pero en el lado tiene un paso peatonal
> (ojo,tiene carteles de prohibido el paso).
> Aquí te dejo el enlace por si no me entiendes.
> 
> http://maps.google.es/maps?ie=UTF8&l...27595&t=h&z=15


Muchas gracias por la información, otra pregunta, aunque ponga prohibido el paso, ¿se puede pasar no, o hay que saltarse alguna alambrada o algo?

Saludos y gracias de antemano  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Muy buenas fotos Pradense y riodelolvido.
El color de camuflaje está bien aunque el de las tuberías dista mucho de acompañar al paisaje.
Estoy con Luján en lo referente a que las disposición de las mismas es para evitar que le afecte el vertido, pero aún y así me parecen endebles en caso de problemas.
Un saludo.

----------


## PRADENSE

> Muchas gracias por la información, otra pregunta, aunque ponga prohibido el paso, ¿se puede pasar no, o hay que saltarse alguna alambrada o algo?
> 
> Saludos y gracias de antemano


Se pasa perfectamente por un lateral de la cancela.Nada de alambradas.

Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Muy bien contestado, ya que el amigo Fede estaba pensando en saltarse la alambrada... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  No hay nada que se le resista!!!

----------


## riodelolvido

Lo de las tuberías creo recordar tiene un término técnico.... a ver si me acuerdo.....Ah!!!, ya me acuerdo: CHAPUZA!!!

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo algunas imágenes que tome de está presa a finales de enero.
Al final no me atreví a cruzar la valla, el dia no estaba muy bueno.

Vista de la presa desde la bajada del Puerto las Palomas hacia Grazalema.












Vista de la presa desembalsando desde Grazalema.





Encinas entre las piedras.


Espero que os hayan gustado, saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Claro que nos han gustado :Wink: . La que se ve la presa con el desagüe de fondo de cerca(supongo que será con zoom), se ve perfectamente el agujero del desagüe :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Gracias por las fotos.

----------


## sergi1907

Unas fotos preciosas Fede :Smile: 

La foto del pueblo con la presa al fondo, simplemente magnífica.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## PRADENSE

Magnificas!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Que buen equipo fotográfico debes tener.

----------


## perdiguera

Muy buenas fotos.
La del paraguas de agua, tanto la de zoom como la del pueblo son buenísimas.
Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Hola amigos.

Aquí os dejo unas fotos de este embalse y su presa tomadas el 01/05/2012













Esto es todo hasta una próxima visita, saludos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

La primera foto la has bordado Fede, preciosa!!!
Curioso lo de la presa y esos tonos aguas abajo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   que parece de camuflaje, no??

----------


## perdiguera

Ya echaba de menos todos estos reportajes tuyos, tocayo.
Como siempre precioso.
Un abrazo.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Estupendo reportaje FEDE :Embarrassment: , la primera imagen es impresionante :EEK!: 

Saludos cordiales :Smile:

----------


## Rafael

Preciosos los  reportajes...esta presa es muy pequeña y almacena unos 0,3 hectometros cubicos ya que solo se utiliza ocasionalmente en verano cuando los pozos de Grazalema, Benaocaz o Villaluega del Rosario no tienen caudal minimo...

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Rafael por la puntualización.
Feliz Navidad.

----------

